# Question about 2012 Nissan Versa slight jerking while in full stop.



## jounint (Jul 20, 2013)

Hello, first post! 

So I recently purchased a used 2012 Nissan Versa. I've only been driving this vehicle for 3 days to work, and a few stores. I noticed just last night when I was driving it alone, that there was some sort of slight jerking while I made a full stop at a red light. You could barely feel it but it happened. At first I thought I was imagining the slight jerk since it had been a long day at work, but I'm pretty sure I did feel it. I've heard that there is sometimes a jerkiness movement to the car when you drive at low-very low speeds, but I was at a full stop so I was wondering if anyone has experienced this, or if anyone has an idea of what it could be, and whether it is a big deal or not. I don't mind if it is something common. It certainly wasn't something that freaked me out, considering it wasn't accompanied by a sound, or anything else. I was just wondering if I should be concerned about it. Any help would be appreciated. 

(Extra info) seemed to just happen a few times during two stops while about half way home. Didn't seem to happen again rest of ride home. Car has 9k miles on it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Any chance it was the A/C compressor engaging/disengaging? Some vehicles it is more noticeable than others. I remember the first generation Quests would feel like somebody bumped into you from behind when the A/C cycled!


----------



## jounint (Jul 20, 2013)

You know that may be it!


----------

